# SA/CA Hybrid: Texas x festae W/pics!



## The Predator

A cool hybrid I found on the internet (so it is not mine). I proves some SA and CA are possible (I heard lemmywinks saw a pic of a JD x GT once). Ive also heard of the manaconda (Jag x festae) and JD x fesae in an old topic. The big red one in the center is the one im talkin about!

POST PICS OF A SA/CA HYBRID IF YOU CAN!


----------



## lemmywinks

Fredrik's fish is a kamfa flowerhorn, not a texas x festae


----------



## Puff

scott- do you mean the red fish to the left?

cause the one in the middle is a flowerhorn for sure.


----------



## lewis

deffintley a flowerhorn and a nice looking one at that,


----------



## Fish on Fire

I don't know. Fh usually have red eyes. Looks very much like a red terror hybrid.


----------



## Bilbo

Fish on Fire said:


> I don't know. Fh usually have red eyes. Looks very much like a red terror hybrid.


flowerhorns can have blue, red, yellow, and white eyes . Most ZZ type have Red . Kamfa type can have all of the above.


----------



## The Predator

big red to the left is what I meant , right next to him a FH and the other goons are carpinte or texas or what ever. on google I typed in festae hybrid (looking for manaconda) and got that.


----------



## lewis

o yes looks more like a festae jd then texas.


----------



## Fish on Fire

Big red on left looks like a pure red terror to me.


----------



## Puff

whatever it is...it looks awesome. i want one!lol


----------



## armac

Scott C said:


> big red to the left is what I meant , right next to him a FH and the other goons are carpinte or texas or what ever. on google I typed in festae hybrid (looking for manaconda) and got that.


that is a male festae


----------



## Puff

i thought this was a male festae...








that thing is basically all red. dont festae have yellow AND red?


----------



## The Predator

finally I found a JDxJC (jaguar cichlid)!


----------



## Mettle

Scott C said:


> finally I found a JDxJC (jaguar cichlid)!


Pretty ugly though.


----------



## lemmywinks

Scott C said:


> finally I found a JDxJC (jaguar cichlid)!


That is an old jaguar. Not a hybrid, but a pure blooded parachromis managuense.

the fish on the left of the first pic is a male festae, the fish in the middle is some sort of flowerhorn, and there are 2 texas in the right hand side of that first picture.

Anything else you are confused about?


----------



## The Predator

lemmywinks said:


> finally I found a JDxJC (jaguar cichlid)!


That is an old jaguar. Not a hybrid, but a pure blooded parachromis managuense.

the fish on the left of the first pic is a male festae, the fish in the middle is some sort of flowerhorn, and there are 2 texas in the right hand side of that first picture.

Anything else you are confused about?:laugh:
[/quote]

yes I am confused. Whats the difference between carpinte and texas? THey sell both at my LFS


----------



## Puff

so in the first pic..the one on the left is a male festae????

i thought festae were yellow and red and stuff?!?!!
are there two kinds of festae or something?


----------



## lemmywinks

Texas and Carpintis are very similar. The common texas cichlid grows a little smaller, has smaller spots, and is usually a greyish color. A carpintis is what most lfs' call a blue texas. It grows a little larger, has larger spots, and is a deep blue/green color.

And Puff, festaes colors vary alot. They also change alot with age, and mood. The one you posted (mojo's) looks pretty big (probly 10") and the one scott posted looks closer to 3-4".


----------



## The Predator

lemmywinks said:


> Texas and Carpintis are very similar. The common texas cichlid grows a little smaller, has smaller spots, and is usually a greyish color. A carpintis is what most lfs' call a blue texas. It grows a little larger, has larger spots, and is a deep blue/green color.
> 
> And Puff, festaes colors vary alot. They also change alot with age, and mood. The one you posted (mojo's) looks pretty big (probly 10") and the one scott posted looks closer to 3-4".


thanks for clarifying. My LFS has the scientific name and common name on each label.

It said something to the effect of:
Pearlscale Cichlid/ Green Texas
Cichlasolma Carpinte


----------



## Puff

interesting...

thanks for clearing that up lemmy









i want a festae...thats the bottom line...lol


----------



## Flame.Boy

I HAVE A RED TERROR X TEXAS!!!

my friend red terror female paired up with his male texas and bred
he has maybe 7 babies left and i have 1. mine is only about 2 inches and his biggest is around inches

ill get pics ASAP to show you guys

ive got mine in with my big** midas cichlid. i put it in there to maybe get a possible pair wen shes bigger hahah


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> interesting...
> 
> thanks for clearing that up lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want a festae...thats the bottom line...lol


Very mean after 5in.


----------



## Puff

i know









thats why i want one

i like the big aggressive cichlids


----------



## hailmike

lemmywinks said:


> finally I found a JDxJC (jaguar cichlid)!


That is an old jaguar. Not a hybrid, but a pure blooded parachromis managuense.

the fish on the left of the first pic is a male festae, the fish in the middle is some sort of flowerhorn, and there are 2 texas in the right hand side of that first picture.

Anything else you are confused about?:laugh:
[/quote]
i know this is an ooolld post but i came across it searching for red texas x green texas hybrids in google and i had to say something. one i'd say that isn't an old jag, it's probably a texas x jag and two no texas or flowerhorn, some kind of vieja and another jag.


----------

